
Deepest Dive Under Antarctica - pmcpinto
http://www.nationalgeographic.com/magazine/2017/07/under-antarctica-frozen-beauty-exotic-creatures-penguins/
======
Fezzik
After seeing this I am committed to re-subscribing to National Geographic when
I get home. It is pricey, but I would hate to see this publication go out of
print. It has inspired so many people for decades. Sure, it could be replaced,
but it is one of the great pillars of the publication world. Shame on me for
not doing so sooner.

~~~
Fezzik
It was too late to edit, but I was totally wrong about the price: a digital +
print subscription is merely $19.00/yr. I have no idea how that is
sustainable, but I am in.

[https://ngmdomsubs.nationalgeographic.com/servlet/Show?WESPA...](https://ngmdomsubs.nationalgeographic.com/servlet/Show?WESPAGE=OrderPages/ng/1407/order_15A1.jsp&MSRSMAG=NG&EFK1=NGCAZ6&EFK2=NGCAZ7&EFK3=NGCAZ8&MSCCMPLX=NGMNAVB8)

------
danielvf
This is well worth your time. The photographs are other worldly.

I never knew seawater could be so clear. At first I assumed the must have been
using photoshop to make some of these landscapes.

~~~
brndnmtthws
Keep in mind that these photos have been altered to be more pleasing to the
human eye, for the purpose of selling Nat Geo.

If you were there in real life, it would not look as vivid as you see it on
your computer screen. The "best" photography tends to be that which doesn't
reflect reality. Humans prefer surrealism to realism in photography. Just take
a look at what's trendy on Instagram and elsewhere.

~~~
fenwick67
There's truth to this, but bear in mind computer screens also can't capture
the vivid colors that exist in real life.

Just yesterday I went to an arboretum and saw some beautiful bluish-purple
morning glory flowers that are very much outside of the sRGB gamut.

~~~
prawn
Can't speak for professional photographers (only assume), but a raw photo from
my drone will by default look a lot flatter than the real scene, and get fixed
afterwards when editing.

------
kilroy123
Not surprised there's so much life below! I went to Antarctica earlier this
year. I thought it would be a barren landscape and not much wildlife to see.
I'm glad this wasn't the case.

It was more like being on a wildlife safari. I saw several different species
of whale. Humpbacks very close to our zodiak. Seals everywhere and different
species. At one point, one got right into my face and I could even smell its
horrible fish breath as it breathed on me.

Several different species of penguins and birds. It was fantastic and full of
wildlife.

I highly recommend going down there if you can. Such a pristine piece of the
earth teeming with life.

~~~
rottyguy
Can you forward on some links and/or share resources you used to plan your
trip? This is the last continent for me.

~~~
kilroy123
[https://www.quarkexpeditions.com/en/antarctic](https://www.quarkexpeditions.com/en/antarctic)

------
Grazester
Seeing these beautiful pictures makes me kind of sad. With climate change
there is no guarantee they will be there in the coming decades when the ocean
becomes warm and more acidic.

------
eknight15
wtf is this
[http://www.nationalgeographic.com/content/dam/magazine/right...](http://www.nationalgeographic.com/content/dam/magazine/rights-
exempt/2017/07/Under-Antarctica/under-antarctica-sea-spider.adapt.1900.1.jpg)

~~~
CanSpice
It's a sea spider.

~~~
ctrlaltdestroy
Like I needed another reason to be scared of the ocean

------
vocatus_gate
I just returned from 7 months in Antarctica at Palmer Station during the
winter (a "winter-over" contract). It was impressive seeing the divers stay in
the water as long as they did. Typically couldn't stay in past 30 minutes,
even in heated dry suits.

~~~
kilroy123
Just curious what did you do down there? I would love to stay down there for a
contract, but as a developer, it doesn't seem like I would be much help.

~~~
vocatus_gate
Network Engineer and GSAR (glacier search and rescue). I did an AMA down there
that hit the front page of Reddit if you're interested in learning more about
it:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/5656e1/iama_i_dont_ha...](https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/5656e1/iama_i_dont_have_a_lot_of_time_but_network/)

------
0wl3x
I really hope for a future where places like this become more accessible to
those with a passion for adventure. These photographs are otherworldly and
inspiring, but the risk to get there is insurmountable but for a few.

~~~
tartuffe78
Probably better for the wildlife if they don't.

